
Criminals could alter their DNA to evade justice with new genetic editing tools - joering2
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2018/05/05/criminals-could-alter-dna-evade-justice-new-genetic-editing/
======
gus_massa
I can´t pass the paywall or get another source. Did he really made the test
after taking the CRISP and evade the match, or it is only an speculation?

If this report is false (or an exaggeration) I'm worry that this can be used
by a prosecutor to support "partial matches" of DNA that is already a dubious
technique.

